# Favourite actors/actresses



## Yoshi

Who are your favourite actors/actresses? 

My favourite actor is Gary Oldman and my favourite actress is Audrey Tautou.

Then for me it's impossible to make an order, so my second favourites would be: Johnny Depp, Robert Downey Jr, Cillian Murphy, Marion Cotillard and Lon Chaney.


----------



## Aramis

Harriet Smithson.


----------



## Weston

Favorite actors *Gary Oldman* for sure and *Ian McKellen*. *Sam Neill* and *Alan Rickman* would both be very high on the list as well.

Actresses? That's a little tougher. For a while I was rather taken with *Billie Piper* of Doctor Who fame. I know she was a pop star, but she's really a very fine actress in my opinion. She's also a mighty heartbreaker if an old geek is allowed to say that. Then there is *Cate Blanchette* and *Kathy Bates* whom I hold in high esteem.

As you get older it becomes harder to keep up with the newer talent

Going back a ways *Kenneth Branagh* and *Emma Thompson* made a fantastic artistic film team.


----------



## Meaghan

Aramis said:


> Harriet Smithson.


You should write a ridiculously programmatic symphony about her.


----------



## david johnson

i have too many favorites, but i aways enjoy cary grant, wilford brimley and milla jovovich.


----------



## jhar26

Mostly the oldies for me - Charlie Chaplin, James Stewart, Marilyn Monroe, Bette Davis, Laurel & Hardy, Jean Harlow, the Marx Brothers, Fred & Ginger, Cary Grant, Harold Lloyd, Spencer Tracy, Lee Remick, Jane Fonda, Jeanne Moreau..........


----------



## graaf

For me, best actor and actress is easy one, the hard one is who follows, or rather in what order. 

Best actor ever is easily Marlon Brando. Then there are Jack Nicholson, Forest Whitaker, Kevin Spacey, Roberto Benigni, Miki Manojlovic...

Also, THE actress is Meryl Streep, followed by Cate Blanchett, Jessica Lange...


----------



## Graham

My favorite actor Brad Pit is and favorite actress is Angelina Joli.


----------



## gr8gunz

Favorite Actor is a toss up between Anthony Hopkins and Jack Nicholson
Favorite Actress is Kathy Bates

Ms. Bates position is in grave danger however since "Harry's Law". I am hoping it will die on the vine so I can pretend it just never happened.


----------



## Xaltotun

Gentlemen: Humphrey Bogart, Orson Welles, Erich von Stroheim, Cary Grant, John Wayne, Montgomery Clift, James Cagney

Ladies: Lauren Bacall, Katherine Hepburn, Ingrid Bergman, Gene Tiernay, Marilyn Monroe, Brigitte Bardot, Rita Hayworth, Ava Gardner, Betty Davis


----------



## billoflavorsia

My favorite actor of today would definitely be *Johnny Depp* with *Robert Downey Jr.* in a close 2nd.

It's more difficult to pinpoint a favorite actress simply because it seems to change a lot for me. Recently I was mesmerized by Natalie Portman's performance in "Black Swan", but I wouldn't go so far as to call her my favorite actress considering her entire body of work (*cough* "Star Wars" prequels *cough cough*). That's just a tough one.

I respect any actor/actress that has the ability to not *act*, but *become* whatever character they are portraying. Heath Ledger's performance in "The Dark Knight" deserves mention in that respect.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Actors:
Patrick Stewart
Ian McKellen
Sean Connery
Clint Eastwood

Actresses:
Nicole Kidman
Uma Thurman
Helena Bonham Carter
Sigourney Weaver


----------



## Guest

Where is Sean Penn? In my opinion the best actor alive.


----------



## graaf

Jeff N said:


> Where is Sean Penn? In my opinion the best actor alive.


Indeed, incredible actor, forgot to mention him.


----------



## Guest

Peter O'Toole is also great actor. Lawrence of Arabia is one of my favorite movies.


----------



## Xaltotun

It's also interesting to consider stuffs like Italian neo-realism or late films by Robert Bresson - amazing "actor" performances made by non-actors, often much better than performances by professional actors.


----------



## Ravellian

One of my more favorite actresses has recently been Jean Arthur, a star from the early Frank Capra movies of the 30s. She is so beautiful and funny! She's one of the very few actresses I've seen who have legitimately good comedic timing.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

For me it's really impossible to limit my favourite list, but well ...

Emil Jannings (Der Letzte Mann)
Lillian Gish (The Wind)
Nikolai Cherkasov (Ivan the Terrible I, II) 
Giulietta Masina (La Strada / Nights of Cabiria)

Sophia Loren (Each character she appeared is marvelous)

Charles Laughton (Witness for the Prosecution)

Hollywood Superstar 
Actresses :

Jean Arthur 
Bette Davis

Jane Powell

Jennifer Jones

Kim Novak
Suzanne Pleshette

Actors :

Glenn Ford
Joseph Cotten

Danny Kaye

Gregory Peck

Couples : 
Stanley Laurel / Oliver Hardy 
Fred Astaire / Ginger Rogers

Some amateurs have appeard as principle roles in some movies, are much more better than professional superstars :

Maria Falconetti (La Passion de Jeanne d'Arc)

Lamberto Maggiorani (The Bicycle Thief)

Carlo Battisti (Umberto D.)

and many more ...



Xaltotun said:


> It's also interesting to consider stuffs like Italian neo-realism or late films by Robert Bresson - amazing "actor" performances made by non-actors, often much better than performances by professional actors.


That's what I say ! Thanks !

--------------

P.S. If I had to choose one and only one name, that would be Nokolai Cherkasov !


----------



## Argus

Hulk Hogan - his performances in Suburban Commando and Mr Nanny are masterpieces of subtle yet powerful acting, propelling the plot forward with his effortless charisma.


----------



## dandylion

Too many to name but:
Sean Bean in Sharpe series
Sean Connery
Cary Grant

Ingrid Bergman


----------



## Couchie

Actresses:
- Cate Blanchett
- Elizabeth Taylor
- Faye Dunaway
- Sandra Bullock
- Jodie Foster
- Bette Davis
- Natalie Portman

Actors:
- Tom Wilkinson
- Anthony Hopkins
- Alec Baldwin
- Al Pacino


----------



## CynusAlisa

Daniel Radcliffe is my favorite actor & Emma Watson is my favorite actress.........

http://www.watch-degrassi-next-generation.com/


----------



## kv466

The entire cast of iCarly! uh, wait a minute...no, truly...it is completely impossible to put so many wonderful talents into a favorites list...they all are; the good ones, that is...I can't believe no has named Liam Neeson yet...his last couple of films have been excellent...Susan Sarandon kinda kills it in some flicks but like I said, impossible for me to ever narrow this down...unless it's Miranda Cosgrove and Nathan Kress! That, and Sylvester Stallone come in close for his outstanding performance in 'Stop, Or My Mom Will Shoot'.


----------



## Ralfy

Judi Dench and Laurence Olivier.


----------



## samurai

One of my favorite actresses is Helen Mirren. Among actors, in no strict order or anything would be Michael Caine, Sean Connery, Robert Downey Jr., Johnny Depp, Dustin Hoffman, Al Pacino, Sylvester Stallone and Edward Woodward.


----------



## Vaneyes

Quick to mind--Kate Winslet, Cate Blanchett, Kevin Spacey, Bryan Cranston, Ralph Fiennes, Christian Slater.

The movie business is in such a shambles, part 'n parcel of devolution. More worthy things on TV. Breaking Bad, for instance.


----------



## Vesteralen

.









.










.










.










.


----------



## Vaneyes

From years long gone by, a special mention for Shelley Duvall and her Wendy Torrance and Olive Oyl roles.


----------



## Evelina

Marlon Brando, Russell Crowe, Diane Keaton and Kate Winslet are my favorites. I'll watch anything if one of them is in it.


----------



## CountessAdele

Meryl Streep and Stanley Tucci, especially together! Both equally amazing, even though Tucci is underrated.


----------



## Guest

Vesteralen:

Buster Keaton, Joel McCrea, Barbara Stanwyck - yes; Sam Neill, definitely persona non grata!


----------



## GoneBaroque

Lets see:

Orson Wells
Max Von Sydow
Laurence Olivier
Hugh Griffith
James Robertson Justice
Alec Guinness
Anthony Hopkins
Ian MacKellan
Edward Woodward
Sean Connery
Michael Caine
Gene Hackman
Colin Firth
Kenneth Branagh

and among the ladies
Judi Dench
Helen Merrin
Susan Hampshire
Joan Greenwood
Emma Thompson


----------



## Vaneyes

CountessAdele said:


> Meryl Streep and Stanley Tucci, especially together! Both equally amazing, even though Tucci is underrated.


My favorite Tucci role was Richard Cross in the '95 - '97 TV series Murder 1. His mental swordplay with "Teddy" was exquisite.


----------



## Bellinilover

Vaneyes said:


> My favorite Tucci role was Richard Cross in the '95 - '97 TV series Murder 1. His mental swordplay with "Teddy" was exquisite.


I like Stanley Tucci very much as well. He was brilliant this year in SPOTLIGHT.

In no particular order...

My favorite actors:
Colin Firth
Adrien Brody
Sir Peter Ustinov
Lee J. Cobb
Liam Neeson
David Niven
Joseph Fiennes 
Ralph Fiennes
John Garfield
Rufus Sewell
Peter Falk
David Suchet
Gregory Peck
Albert Finney

My favorite actresses:
Judy Garland
Celeste Holm
Rosalind Russell
Jodhi May
Angela Lansbury
Lauren Bacall
Vera Miles
Dame Judi Dench


----------



## Pugg

Eddie Redmayne on this moment .


----------



## Vinski

Anthony Hopkins especially in the movie:








Meryl Streep especially in the movie:


----------



## Pugg

Vinski said:


> Anthony Hopkins especially in the movie:
> View attachment 89328
> 
> 
> Meryl Streep especially in the movie:
> View attachment 89329


Hopkins for me his best in 84 Charing Cross Road.


----------



## helenora

Pugg said:


> Hopkins for me his best in 84 Charing Cross Road.


yes, amazing , l9ove the movie and an actor.


----------



## Fenestella

My favorites in terms of profile and silhouette:


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Anthony Hopkins
Colin Firth
Ingrid Bergman
Gregory Peck
Al Pacino
Robert DeNiro
Maggie Smith
Meryl Streep
Morgan Freeman
Charlize Theron
Rita Hayworth
Sidney Poitier
Emma Thompson
Alan Rickman
Sean Connery
Robert Duvall
Michael Caine
Peter O'Toole


----------



## Pugg

Haydn67 said:


> Anthony Hopkins
> Colin Firth
> Ingrid Bergman
> Gregory Peck
> Al Pacino
> Robert DeNiro
> Maggie Smith
> Meryl Streep
> Morgan Freeman
> Charlize Theron
> Rita Hayworth
> Sidney Poitier
> Emma Thompson
> Alan Rickman
> Sean Connery
> Robert Duvall
> Michael Caine
> Peter O'Toole


Impressive list Haydn67.


----------



## Bettina

Emma Watson is one of my favorites. She was fantastic in the Harry Potter series and she's also done a great job in many movies since then (The Perks of Being a Wallflower, Noah).


----------



## hpowders

Burt Lancaster

Teresa Wright

Enough of Meryl Streep already.

Continuing to place her in every movie humanly possible shows laziness in not doing the work to find other actresses, just as capable.


----------



## Pugg

Julianne Moore and Colin Firth are outstanding.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

hpowders said:


> Burt Lancaster
> 
> Teresa Wright
> 
> Enough of Meryl Streep already.
> 
> Continuing to place her in every movie humanly possible shows laziness in not doing the work to find other actresses, just as capable.


Teresa Wright---I used to have a crush on her.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Every time I see Colin Firth's name, I think of the BBC presentation of Pride and Prejudice. My wife and I have watched it many times, and have never stopped enjoying it. So many very fine portrayals aside from the man himself, especially the following:
Jennifer Ehle as Elizabeth Bennet
Alison Steadman as Mrs. Bennet
Anna Chancellor as Caroline Bingley
Adrian Lucis as George Wickham
David Bamber as Mr. Collins
Benjamin Whitrow as Mr. Bennet
Barbara Leigh-Hunt as Lady Catherine DeBourgh


----------



## Retrograde Inversion

John Gielgud, Maggie Smith and the one and only BRIAN BLESSED (full caps are obligatory for him).


----------



## Bellinilover

Oh, and I accidentally left Kate Winslet off my list. She was so great in THE READER.


----------



## Judith

I like Kevin Whately. Such a "down-to earth" actor. Loved him since watching Peak Practice!


----------



## Fenestella

Tempus fugit as my fav♡rite actress Natalia Bogunova runs through her adolescence into maturity


----------



## Pugg

Bellinilover said:


> Oh, and I accidentally left Kate Winslet off my list. She was so great in THE READER.


So was her counterpart David Kross, he must have had the time of his life.


----------



## pcnog11

Yoshi said:


> Who are your favourite actors/actresses?
> 
> My favourite actor is Gary Oldman and my favourite actress is Audrey Tautou.
> 
> Then for me it's impossible to make an order, so my second favourites would be: Johnny Depp, Robert Downey Jr, Cillian Murphy, Marion Cotillard and Lon Chaney.


What do you think Gary Oldman playing Beethoven in "Immortal Beloved"?


----------



## Vaneyes

*James Mason*, *Patricia Clarkson*, readily come to mind. :tiphat::tiphat:


----------

